# The Dehydrate2Store Lady (Tammy) Is Back!



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

After several months away due to the tragic loss of her beloved husband, the Dehydrate2Store.com lady - Tammy, is back. Soon she'll be posting new videos and more information about dehydrating and other food storage tips.

Hooray!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know. I didn't know about her loss.


----------

